# I found the perfect haircut for Daphne Rose!



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok. I must be realistic with myself. I do not have what it takes to maintain a show coat on my Daphne Rose. I think show coats are absolutely beautiful, but they are so much work. I admire anyone who can maintain them. So I searched the internet for a perfect cut for Daphne Rose that will allow her to still look feminine, keep her green homemade diet from getting in her beard, and not mat up too much with clothing. 

I finally found it!!!! I thought I would post this pic because I know a lot of other SM'ers are going through the same dilemma.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Tina, isn't she adorable! I take it she still has her top knot....because of the bow - but it's hard for me to see. I love my Abbey's face cut short, she looks cute and it's soooo easy to maintain. I was almost thinking of cutting off the top knot for more of the Korean look. So, when are you having this done???


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Pat!

I actually had her groomed last week for the first time. Due to some matting on her legs and behind her ears, we cut her down and are starting over with her coat. So she is going to have to grow into this cut. My hope is that she will have this look in the next few months.

It does look like this little model still has her top knot, but I have seen how cute the cut looks without one also. Jan Rasmussen's little Jiggy has that cut. 

Yes, your Abbey is absolutely precious in her cut. I especially love how she looks with her pig tails. 

You know you are right about the Korean look. I found this precious picture from a product line that I think is Korean.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

You have great taste!
I too, had that look on one of my pups (but of course her ear length was nowhere near that!) 
I loved it, and you are right, it is SUPERB for clothes.
And when they wear certain clothes you can hardly 
tell that the body is short.

But then Coco had an incident with slugs (ten min walk but had three slugs on her back leg hair) so I cut her into a puppy cut with a creative head and Paris is in a lion cut, for now. 

I think it will look _great_ on your Daphne Rose! :aktion033:

The puppy Zhang (clothing) Malts are ALL so adorable! 
And even the Shih Tzus have some amazing looks! Like the braided ears hair/pig tails!

To me the most challenging part to keep clean on walks through leaves etc was actually the leg hair. So you will still have that part to contend with, but if it is the clothing/matting issue, then you have struck gold!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh, sorry, I was posting at the same time! Now I see your above post.
I was just coming back to correct my above post: the spelling is Puppyzzang.
I had printed some of their pics a few months back to show a groomer, 
I LOVE all their models!

That is exciting that you can grow her into this cut.
That is funny that I was mentioning the issue with the long leghair, 
at the same time you were writing that it was an issue.
I'll find a pic of Coco in it, but of course she doesn't look like the model!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Very cute cut. I may eventually lose the topknot. Lola is a 11 months now and still in mostly full coat. (a few chops off her chest here and there due to matting from her harness  I like the long ears. Jan Rasmusens's little ones look adorable.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

She's a little beauty - looks like a modeling shot. :wub: 

Pat, how do you keep her ears from getting filthy from the food? You use water bottles, so I'm guessing that helps keep them from getting soaked. I just had to cut Pips because she kept dragging them into her food dish


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's Toy in that cut. I got the idea from Mimi and Coco several years ago.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Cosy said:


> Here's Toy in that cut. I got the idea from Mimi and Coco several years ago.


:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That's pretty much the cut I have mine in, but I keep the ears shorter and leave the faces just a tad fuller.











Callie has the right head/face for the super short cut on her face so I may do hers a bit differently.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Here's Toy in that cut. I got the idea from Mimi and Coco several years ago.


The cut on Toy is absolutely adorable!!! I love it. Did you do that Brit? I love the short muzzle and the longer ears and no top know.....oh, what a dream!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Adorable! I first thought of Mimi and Coco, also. 

Linda


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

maltlovereileen said:


> She's a little beauty - looks like a modeling shot. :wub:
> 
> Pat, how do you keep her ears from getting filthy from the food? You use water bottles, so I'm guessing that helps keep them from getting soaked. I just had to cut Pips because she kept dragging them into her food dish


For some unknown reason Abbey never gets food or water on her ears....????? Archie does and I just clean them each night with a warm wash cloth. I like it too much to worry about it.



Cosy said:


> Here's Toy in that cut. I got the idea from Mimi and Coco several years ago.


I have always loved Mimi and Coco's hair forever!!!! :wub::wub: And Toy looks adorable!!!!! There's so much you can do with a malt's hair!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww Toy looks so adorable with that cut :wub: I was a little inspired with the thread today, bathed Lola and have been hacking at her fur :w00t: she looked mortified. Still looks quite long though.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Cosy said:


> Here's Toy in that cut. I got the idea from Mimi and Coco several years ago.


 Gosh! Toy is adorable! Who does Toy belong to? I have never seen her here?


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I love your choice of cut for Daphne Rose. I can't wait to see her, when she has it done.

Did you notice the blush on the Malt model? That just cracks me up!

Toy looks adorable in that cut too!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Gosh! Toy is adorable! Who does Toy belong to? I have never seen her here?


She originally belonged to me but my daughter won her over as she was growing up in her teens so when she moved out........well, so went Toy.
I saw her yesterday. She's as silly as ever.

Dianne, yes, I did that haircut. I will say, that's a tough haircut to maintain. Trimming every two weeks is almost a must for most malts.


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

Toy's haircut is so adorable. Brit, both of your Angels have the cutest haircuts. They could both be maltese hair models.

Crystal, your version of the cut is adorable too. I also love all of the variations for malt hair.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I wonder if this is the same model?:wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think it is. Sometimes I think they use the dog's pic and just replace the clothing digitally because the dog never changes it's pose. lol She is a cutie, whoever she is.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

That's a really cute hair style...I'm sure it will be easy to take care of too.


----------



## The trio (May 24, 2010)

perfect cut! That is the best I have seen so far! I am bringing the pic to my groomer when piper goes for her first session. I am having issues setting an appointment because she is not don with her shots. The groomer feels it won't be safe for her unless she is done with her puppy shots...so I have to wait 
But safety before beauty!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Does anyone have photos for variations on haircuts for guys---these are beautiful but very feminine! I won't cut down yet---am thinking of showing Kitzi so will go long first but don't know how long I will last w/that---shows are not my thing. We have time to decide since he is not yet 4 months! I do LOVE the puppy cuts!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Toy is soooooo cute!!!
I had been wanting to see pics of her!


----------

